# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Une vidéo choc montre des animaux torturés chez un fournisseur de Mc Donald's

## fauve

L'association Mercy For Animals a publié une vidéo choc de poules et poussins torturés chez l'un des fournisseurs de Mc Do. 

La vidéo doit être très dure (je ne l'ai pas regardé), puisqu'on y voit des poussins au bec coupé par des machines, etc...

Ca a apparement fait scandale aux Etats-Unis et donc Mc Do a rompu avec ce fournisseur (mais je doute que leur nouveau fournisseur soit plus délicat avec les animaux).

Voici le lien :

http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contribu...ges-chocs.html

Boycotter Mc Donald's !

----------


## Hellgrine

C'est moche d'en arriver là... Ok de toute facon il seront tué et mangé mais bon...  :Frown:  Trop d'animaux sont pris pour des objets !!!!

----------


## fauve

Tu as réussi à regarder la vidéo ?

----------


## Chenille

J'ai déjà lu un texte sur le sujet hier et je ne veux pas voir la vidéo, je n'allais donc pas cliquer sur le lien mais le traitement du nouvelobs m'intéressait donc... Il se trouve que c'est en fait un "article-blog" d'un communicant (SIC), rien que sa bio vaut le coup d’œil... Mais c'est intéressant, l'échange de commentaires en réaction également. Ceci pour préciser que ce n'est pas juste une brève informative mais que le sujet est (un peu) approfondi et discuté, si vous y portez un intérêt !

----------


## fauve

Oui, j'ai visualisé plusieurs sites de la presse pour trouver le meilleur article, et j'ai trouvé celui du Nouvelobs qui me paraissait bien rédigé et avec la vidéo intégrée. :: 

Tu as finalement donc regarder la vidéo ? Moi, j'en suis incapable... Et surtout, ça ne m'apporterait rien du tout, à part du soucis et des images dont je me passe, je suis déjà assez insomniaque comme ça.

Le tout c'est de savoir ce qu'endurent réellement les animaux avant de finir dans nos assiètes. Même si les gens ne deviendront pas végétariens pour autant, j'espère qu'ils réfléchiront à 2 fois avant d'aller au Mc Do...

----------


## chupachup

J'ai pas regardé la vidéo mais le texte est plutot sympa pour une fois

----------


## chupachup

Bon j'ai commencé, cest comme d'habitude, des employés qui tuent, qui jouent avec les animaux. Qui leur brisent le cou, qui les balancent... Des êtres humains faisant leur activité favorite pour résumer. C'est des images de poules élevées en batterie, les unes sur les autres, marchant sur des cadavres. On imagine l'odeur... ya des oeufs pourris, des poules en décomposition. On voit des hommes qui coupent le bec des poussins avec une machine qui leur brûle l'extrémité du bec (on voit la fumée), et qui les balancent comme des merdes on sait pas trop où. Ils samusent à mettre des poules dans leur poche, à les faire tourner dans les airs, y'en a un qui tue un poussin en appuyant sa tête contre la mangeoire et son crâne "explose?" ou enfin ça pête... On voit un ptit poussin qui s'est coincé le bec dans le grillage de la cage et qui est tout déformé. J'marrète là....

----------


## fauve

Ah c'est à ce point ! Heureusement que je ne l'ai pas regardé, j'en aurai pleuré et ces images me seraient restées à vie dans la tête. Tu es courageuse.
Je me doutais que c'était barbare et qu'ils étaient tués à la chaîne, en revanche, je suis très choquée d'apprendre qu'ils s'amusent avec et prennent un réel plaisir à les torturer. C'est du sadisme à l'état pur. A gerber...

Pourquoi n'y a t'il pas de contrôles vétérinaires dans cette usine ?!

----------


## Amandinee-b

J'ai aussi regardé. J'aurais peut être pas dû finalement. Je me demanderais toujours comment on peut faire un tel métier, ne pas aimer les animaux, d'accord, mais aimer les torturers à ce point.  ::

----------


## fauve

En fait, j'avais créé ce post dans "actualité de la protection animale" et on me l'a automatiquement déplacé dans la catégorie des vidéos chocs.
Le but était de dénoncer les méthodes barbares utilisées dans de nombreux abattoirs et illégales. Et par la même occaz de dénoncer Mc Do. La vidéo était juste un plus dans l'article.

C'est dommage que le sujet ait été déplacé car je voulais que les gens voient la vraie face du mc do. 

C'est un fait divers avant tout.

Une personne qui s'informe sur l'actualité de la protection animale n'ira pas forcément visualiser des vidéos "gores".
Et inversement...

----------


## Absolut74

::  ::  ::

----------


## ratou2

Les types qui arrivent à bosser dans les abattoires n'ont aucune ampathie pour les animaux et ca leur plait certainement d'en tuer, surtout si en plus ils sont payés pour ca.

Il faut arrêter de penser que le travail d'abatteur (en vérité travail de tueur) est un boulot comme un autre. Non ce n'est pas un boulot comme un autre, la preuve en est quand on voit des images pareils, c'est un travail de tueur et de sadiques. Qu'ils pourrissent en enfer ces sales types !

Ne mangez plus de viande.

----------


## chupachup

c'est clair go vegan !!

----------


## Stairway

Ca fait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu ce genre de vidéos... bah ça remet d'aplomb et coupe toute envie de manger de la viande. 
Mais ça lève le coeur et l'estomac avec. Je sais l'être humain capable de toutes les horreurs possibles mais je ne comprends toujours pas qu'on puisse s'attaquer à des animaux.  :Frown:

----------


## kinkilou76

Déguelasse!

----------

